# When to charge your batteries?



## Slick (16/12/19)

Hi all,hope everyone is having a lovely long weekend

I would just like to know when is the best time to charge your batteries? I'm currently using Samsung 30Q's in a Vaporesso Gen mod,should I drain the batteries till it shows 'Battery low' on the mod or is it better to charge when around 10%-20%? Or does it not make a difference? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/12/19)

When it comes to battery safety I put all my trust in "battery Mooch".

According to him most, but not all, mods cut off at around 3.1-3.2V. Although he has come across 2.8V. According to him, the "best" minimum voltage is around 3V. 

If you have a multimeter you could test the voltage of your batteries when the Gen stops working. It is likely that they will stop working well short of any dangerous level. According to Mooch it is ok to let them go down to the "empty" level of your mod. 

Take a look at this video :



He covers your question at around 4 mins into the video.

I would recommend that all vapers, especially mech users, watch Mooch's YouTube videos. (you can skip the mod testing videos)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## johan (16/12/19)

Most manufacturers state lowest discharge to 2.5V (under load), or 3.0V (no load) however battery life increases (charge/discharge cycles) if batteries aren't discharged below 3.2V (most regulated mods will stop firing around 3.3V - no load). Another important factor; let your batteries cool down for 30 minutes before charging (don't know why its not mentioned more often). Charging a warm/hot battery really does negatively impacts its life time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------

